# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 11/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau đến với phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ của Côn Đảo, tham quan cơ ngơi của các đời chúa Đảo, nghe thuyết minh tổng thể Côn Đảo xưa và nay. Du thuyền bằng tàu Imperial tham quan vịnh Hạ Long để ngắm những đảo núi đá vôi lạ mắt với những hình thù và cấu tạo khác nhau. Tham quan Nhà thờ Saint Augustine cổ nhất ở Philippines và cuối cùng là tour “đón năm tại Hà Quốc” khởi hành từ Hà Nội.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - CÔN ĐẢO*

Giá tour: 5.480.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 19/11/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - BÁI TỬ LONG*

Giá tour:1.872.000 VNDThời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng tàu thủyKhởi hành: Hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Tàu thủy, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Du thuyền tham quan vịnh Hạ LongChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Văn Hóa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - MANILA - PAGSANJAN - TAGAYTAY*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29/12/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - PUSAN - JEJU - SEOUL - EVERLAND*

Giá tour: 22.800.000 VNĐThời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 27/12/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Phí visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

